# need help



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

my wife baught me a fly rod and reel for christmas,well i was home when it was delievered. never fly fished before. i could use any advice. it came with a 7 weight rod and reel, floating lineand backing. what else do i need to get started,besides practice. it came with 200ydsof backing,and 90ft of floating line. how do i know how much backing i need to put on. i figured once i get it all put together i would practice at the school yard. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope there are instruction to let you know how much to put on, but if not it is going to depend on what weight the backing is. My 7wt will only hold 150 yards of 20-lb backing but much more if I only use 10-lb. If you post the reel type after Christmas then it would be easier to tell you. It might handle all 200 yards. 
I didn't see any mention of flys coming with the kit so you will need them too (I realize that is a given). Hopefully someone who lives in NE ohio can give you an idea of what works best in that area.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well well welcome to the fold ... I used to live in NEO and can help you out, call me on my cell some time 513-646-0730.

Tom


----------



## bigwoody (Aug 30, 2005)

steelhead101 try this in a search. Works well for me.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Get yourself a copy of "Cathy Beck's Fly Fishing Handbook". This is the best all around fly fishing book I've seen. Explains everything from rods, reels, lines and flies to casting and fishing techniques in a very easy-to-understand format.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't practice on anything other than water or you will ruin you floating line and turn it into a sinking water sponge.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

www.flyanglersonline.com is probably the most comprehensive fly-fishing site I've come across. Has a whole section devoted to the beginner fly-fisher, but doesn't overwhelm you with too much info.


----------

